# Fish oil



## Jocephis (Mar 6, 2017)

I have always been told it's a must have compound. I have used it off and on and won't hit the gym without it. I know it's good for a lot of reasons. From what I've read it will do everything except cure cancer and it might do that. I would like some more information on it from an BB,PL,GRs perspective. I know it helps muscle growth fat loss injury prevention ECT but how, I would just like to be able to explain intelligently if someone ask why it's a must. I have tried to look around on here the best I could for an answer but have come up short. If I overlooked the answer please point me in the right direction thanks.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 6, 2017)

Jocephis said:


> I have always been told it's a must have compound. I have used it off and on and won't hit the gym without it. I know it's good for a lot of reasons. From what I've read it will do everything except cure cancer and it might do that. I would like some more information on it from an BB,PL,GRs perspective. I know it helps muscle growth fat loss injury prevention ECT but how, I would just like to be able to explain intelligently if someone ask why it's a must. I have tried to look around on here the best I could for an answer but have come up short. If I overlooked the answer please point me in the right direction thanks.



Just want to point out a flaw in this post... you granted your own premise... what I mean is you have only asked for information validating your existing beliefs.

What if I told you fish oil is not needed for anything you just stated in your post?


----------



## Jin (Mar 6, 2017)

I take it to increase my good cholesterol (HDL) because gear and Adex lower it. Never assumed it was helping my performance, but if it is that's fine by me.


----------



## ron1204 (Mar 6, 2017)

i didn't know fish oil causes muscle growth and reduces fat. I take it mainly for cholesterol, blood pressure, and other benefits it has.


----------



## Jocephis (Mar 6, 2017)

PillarofBalance said:


> Just want to point out a flaw in this post... you granted your own premise... what I mean is you have only asked for information validating your existing beliefs.
> 
> What if I told you fish oil is not needed for anything you just stated in your post?



I probably did f it up what I'm asking for is a comprehensive write up from a body builders or powerlifters point of view. Thanks


----------



## Jocephis (Mar 6, 2017)

If you google fish oil benefits you get 100s of answers and yes Ron the interweb says it helps/aids in muscle growth I just can't find a good answer on how. Thanks!


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 6, 2017)

Here are some things it helps with ..!!.........Eases Depression , Lowers Cholesterol , Lowers Triglyceride Levels , Reduces Inflammation In The Body , Eliminates Joint Pain , Improves Your Skin , Promotes Weight Loss , May Prevent Schizophrenia , Improves Brain Function In Babies , Increases Your Focus , Reduces Post-Partum Depression , Improves Vision , Reduces Soreness From Weight Training , Reduces Risk Of Heart Disease , May Slow Breast Tumor Growth , Provides Relief From Crohn’s Disease And Colitis , Eases The Effects Of Alzheimer’s Disease , Helps Treat Ulcers , Stabilizes Mood , Stabilizes Mood , there are some facts for your fish oil.!!!!!!


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 6, 2017)

He says the omega-3 fatty acids in fish oil are particularly beneficial. These essential fatty acids (EFAs) slow down, or even inhibit, muscle proteolysis, according to Di Pasquala. Muscle proteolysis is the breaking down of muscle proteins, which is what bodybuilders are trying to avoid. I googled that and that's what you get don't know what else to say !!


----------



## Jocephis (Mar 7, 2017)

thanks but I don't know why I can't exactly get this right. Young blood no disrespect and thanks for trying but in atimpts of further understanding again not trying to be a dick but replace fish oil with snake oil and tell me it works for this and that OK well then do I just ask any joshmo for his advice and say OK??? If some asked why oil is good for a car engine you could say it lubercates the moving parts. Why does a car need gas ANSWER to run the internal combustion engine, see what I'm saying. ?


----------



## Youngblood1984 (Mar 7, 2017)

OK......I get what your saying I do !!! But the only thing I would say for a bodybuilder  it's good for lubercates the joints and to help keep blood pressure down besides that man I have no clue what else to tell you as far as anything else


----------



## Jocephis (Mar 7, 2017)

If you googed d-bol and how it works you could get dozens if not hundreds of sintific study's on how it interacts with the body, not just it makes you BIG!!! I'm trying to find this type of comprehensive info on (fish oil) 
Thanks everyone I'm learning a lot on here.


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 7, 2017)

Fish oil's effect on recovery from exercise induced muscle damage:

Effect of an acute dose of omega-3 fish oil following exercise-induced muscle damage.
Jakeman JR1, Lambrick DM2, Wooley B3, Babraj JA4, Faulkner JA5.
Author information
Abstract
PURPOSE:
The purpose of this double-blind, placebo-controlled study was to examine the effect of two fish oil supplements, one high in EPA (750 mg EPA, 50 mg DHA) and one low in EPA (150 mg EPA, 100 mg DHA), taken acutely as a recovery strategy following EIMD.
METHODS:
Twenty-seven physically active males (26 ± 4 year, 1.77 ± 0.07 m, 80 ± 10 kg) completed 100 plyometric drop jumps to induce muscle damage. Perceptual (perceived soreness) and functional (isokinetic muscle strength at 60° and 180° s-1, squat jump performance and countermovement jump performance) indices of EIMD were recorded before, and 1, 24, 48, 72, and 96h after the damaging protocol. Immediately after the damaging protocol, volunteers ingested either a placebo (Con), a low-EPA fish oil (Low EPA) or a high-EPA fish oil (High EPA) at a dose of 1 g per 10 kg body mass.
RESULTS:
A significant group main effect was observed for squat jump, with the High EPA group performing better than Con and Low EPA groups (average performance decrement, 2.1, 8.3 and 9.8%, respectively), and similar findings were observed for countermovement jump performance, (average performance decrement, 1.7, 6.8 and 6.8%, respectively, p = 0.07). Significant time, but no interaction main effects were observed for all functional and perceptual indices measured, although large effect sizes demonstrate a possible ameliorating effect of high dose of EPA fish supplementation (effect sizes ≥0.14).
CONCLUSION:
This study indicates that an acute dose of high-EPA fish oil may ameliorate the functional changes following EIMD.


----------



## Anabolic Reality (Mar 7, 2017)

Krill oil is supposedly better. Its a supplement that "may be beneficial" just like probiotics, vitamins or a number of other over the counter pills. They all serve a purpose to some degree but efficacy is very subjective. Its helps with bp and heart health...those r real concerns for bodybuilders, especially ones that use aas. So would i say take it? Sure. Is it critical? No more than any other vitamin. Omega 3s are found in fish and sea food. Eat a bunch of fish.


----------



## Jocephis (Mar 7, 2017)

Thanks everyone it's finally starting to sink in to this thick skull.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Mar 8, 2017)

5 grams a day


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 8, 2017)

If I cited the amount of data showing fish oil to have a wide variety of benefits, most would think I was selling the stuff myself. It's one of the reasons I'm hesitant to write an article about it - it may be too much for most to digest. 

From a bodycomp perspective, the results are more...insignificant...but that doesn't change the fact that its good for you. Unless you're one of the few consuming fatty fish 2-3x week, take it.


----------



## ron1204 (Mar 8, 2017)

MrRippedZilla said:


> If I cited the amount of data showing fish oil to have a wide variety of benefits, most would think I was selling the stuff myself. It's one of the reasons I'm hesitant to write an article about it - it may be too much for most to digest.
> 
> From a bodycomp perspective, the results are more...insignificant...but that doesn't change the fact that its good for you. Unless your one of the few consuming fatty fish 2-3x week, take it.



How much would u recommend daily ? I try to take about 4g. 2 in the morning and 2 at night before sleeping


----------



## gymrat827 (Mar 8, 2017)

Bro Bundy said:


> 5 grams a day



same.  maybe 6, but i need a hi fat diet so i take them for more reasons then just growth.


----------



## MrRippedZilla (Mar 8, 2017)

ron1204 said:


> How much would u recommend daily ? I try to take about 4g. 2 in the morning and 2 at night before sleeping



Anywhere from 1.2-6g per day depending on the purpose behind supplementation (ie more than general health). 
I'm not a huge advocate of Examine (they have a bad habit of creating advice from indirect weak data) but this is where it might be a good idea to check them out if you intend on using fish oil for a specific goal: https://examine.com/supplements/fish-oil/

A small note on the argument of Krill oil being "better". It's never been compared to an EFFECTIVE dose of fish oil within the published literature...might be a reason for that. Something to keep in mind.


----------



## Seeker (Mar 8, 2017)

^^^^ I'm glad you mentioned the fatty fish reference . I personally do eat fatty fish twice per week and don't supplement fish oils.


----------



## Battletoad (Mar 9, 2017)

I liked it for the anti-inflammatory properties. But, like Seek, I eat a good amount of fatty fish now, so supplementing additional fish oils just seems unnecessary. Not knocking it at all, I just don't personally use it any longer.

I read somewhere that the anti-inflammatory properties may be related to the deterioration of various compounds within the oil, and not the fatty acids per se. I can't remember the source, so take what I say at face value. But, I do remember them testing various common brands of fish oil for potency, and many of them were quite deteriorated. I'll link the study if I can find it, since it was pretty interesting.


----------



## jamesroben (Mar 31, 2017)

Fish oil has so many health benefits. I like to cook in fish oil. Anyway its a wonderful thread and best discussion that you all have did. Keep sharing useful stuff.


----------



## MS1605 (Mar 31, 2017)

jamesroben said:


> Fish oil has so many health benefits. I like to cook in fish oil. Anyway its a wonderful thread and best discussion that you all have did. Keep sharing useful stuff.



That is why this forum rules. There are dozens and dozens of threads like this on numerous different topics. I see you are new here so make sure you use the search before you post a thread so you can find more nuggets of gold just like this one.


----------



## Aoutest (Mar 31, 2017)

Fish Oil: Not even once.

J/K. Purely anecdotal but I "feel" better when I'm doing 6 grams of fish oil a day. It's all about the feelings


----------



## 13gunhey498 (Apr 6, 2017)

Same here, I only take it for its health benefits!


----------

